# C'mere deer / deer cane



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thinking about trying these items right before Sept, which is when you can no longer bait.I was hoping to find a product that will absorb into the soil and have residual for early bow season in Oct. Has anyone had any luck with any of these, I do the salt blocks all year but after I remove the block , hardly seen a deer in that spot.I always thought the salt would leech into the soil. I have locations I would like to set up some type of lure , legally of course.Urine, estrus and corn scent work so so after bait season is over.I am skeptical about all these products.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Didn't work for me. Just walked on by. Like fishing lures, not for fish, but for people. Make them look good to us. Jig, jig and frog will catch about anything, if not a fat minnow or a big ole worm. Corn will and does work, creatures of habit like my horses. They can tell time. Rock has some kind of recipe that sound good and I think would work I think I will try this fall. Look at the threads on hunting and fishing and I think you will find it. Rock seems to be a good hunter, I think he might know.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Just go to your Live stock supply, 

*One 50 lb Bag Of Trace Mineral Salt
One 50 lb Bag Of White Mixing Salt
One 50 lb Bag Of Ragland Hy-Phos Minerals (Tractor Supply Co.)*
One 50 lb Bag Of Ragland 8% Deer Minerals with Apple Flavor (Tractor Supply Co.)
One 50 lb White Salt Block
_Four 5 lb Bags Of Sugar
One Gallon Of Molasses_
Two 5 Gallon Buckets Of Water

the bold text is all you need but the molasses will draw them faster and the Sugar will entice them back.

I take a small jar of molasses and 1 lb salt added to a two litter worth of water, and a few tablespoons of Ammonia. Doesn't always get attention but I have come back the next day some places to nothing but a hole in the ground.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

the homemade mix works much better then anything marketed in stores.

here anything like that is a waste though due to the high number of feral pigs. they ruin it before anything else gets to it but if you are after pigs then it works great.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

100# Stock Salt
50# Trace Mineral
50# Di Cal
Box of A&H Washing Soda

Dig hole 6 inches pretty good size around.Pour Salt,Trace Mineral and Di Cal in,cover with A&H Washing Soda,cover with layer of dirt,pour water over.Redo in 6 months then once a year.

big rockpile


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks yall


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Most always seemed to me that most of that stuff only works during the hot summer months when deer are in big need of salt and minerals. I use to buy that stuff on the market and set it out somewhere and the deer never would touch it during the hunting season. But would go back toward the end of the next summer, scouting, and would find a big hole in the ground from where the stuff leeched into the ground and the deer would be eating the dirt all summer long. 

I think the best thing a person could do is plant a fall plot somewhere to attract the deer and have a salt block nearby for their use during the hot summer months when they crave salt.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Save your money on the C'mere deer and just buy Rice bran. Same stuff at a 10th of the cost.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Most always seemed to me that most of that stuff only works during the hot summer months when deer are in big need of salt and minerals. I use to buy that stuff on the market and set it out somewhere and the deer never would touch it during the hunting season. But would go back toward the end of the next summer, scouting, and would find a big hole in the ground from where the stuff leeched into the ground and the deer would be eating the dirt all summer long.
> 
> I think the best thing a person could do is plant a fall plot somewhere to attract the deer and have a salt block nearby for their use during the hot summer months when they crave salt.


This has been my experience also. 

My mineral licks get heavy use in spring and summer, then taper off to barely visited during the hunting season. 

Chuck


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Most always seemed to me that most of that stuff only works during the hot summer months when deer are in big need of salt and minerals. I use to buy that stuff on the market and set it out somewhere and the deer never would touch it during the hunting season. But would go back toward the end of the next summer, scouting, and would find a big hole in the ground from where the stuff leeched into the ground and the deer would be eating the dirt all summer long.
> 
> I think the best thing a person could do is plant a fall plot somewhere to attract the deer and have a salt block nearby for their use during the hot summer months when they crave salt.


Helps with Digestion of Green Forage and Mineral helps with Antler Growth,not needed so much in the Fall.Food Plots work better then.I found Mix of Winter Wheat and Clover is Good for about 3 years.

big rockpile


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

I did a small last minute food plot near one of my stands in the woods behind my home.It seemed like a great location near the creek.I had no time to test the soil it was close to Sept 2011, I removed the duff, tilled the soil best I could and put down throw and grow.In 2 weeks I had a nice green lush 20x20 plot in the forest 30 ft from a stand.The deer didnt TOUCH it, ever! It was like peeing in the wind.I assume the soil was off and the plants were a bitter tasting.Why else would 5 deer on a camera walk by it.This year I had plenty of time so I have sent the soil to be tested and we shall see what needs to be done.I may have to take a few tree's down and get more sunlight in there.Other lands we hunt are open and have food plots and they work great but forests not so much.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Blackbear, I've heard it said, and I believe it has a lot of truth to it, but it's said that once the acorns start falling, the deer only have acorns on their mind. It puts a lot of fat on them in short time and they need this fat for the upcoming winter survival. So this might be why you didn't have much luck with your plot.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Blackbear, I've heard it said, and I believe it has a lot of truth to it, but it's said that once the acorns start falling, the deer only have acorns on their mind. It puts a lot of fat on them in short time and they need this fat for the upcoming winter survival. So this might be why you didn't have much luck with your plot.


I think that is soooo right, at least this year. Many acorns. Even came up to my barn porch and ate them.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

braggscowboy said:


> I think that is soooo right, at least this year. Many acorns. Even came up to my barn porch and ate them.


 I agree as well.

I have never seen anything draw deer away from falling acorns.A bushel of yellow shelled corn will give those acorns a run for the money though,but its mighty expensive.

I was talking to a friend the other day,and he said he used fourteen hundred dollars worth of shelled corn this past season:shocked:However he kept two stands baited for himself,plus one each for wife and daughter.I think he said they harvested twelve deer over the corn piles.

I have had good results with oats and radish planted together in a food plot,but they won't hit them till the acorns are gone.After then they will be in my food plot everyday.Heres a thought.Not asking you to break the law,but what if you buried a couple of bushels of corn say two weeks before bow season.The deer should find it and paw it out and eat it.You and the deer will be the only ones that know corn is in that hole and the deer won't paw out more than what he eats.

Anyone passing by will only see a deer scrape.Back when I was baiting deer with corn,I would either bury the corn or broadcast it over a large area, but still in shooting range.Reason being if the deer has to search for the corn,he will be in the area longer.Plus if you dump the corn in a pile,a family of ***** will eat it all in one feeding.So will a bear,a wild hog or two,or a bunch of hungry crows.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It might depend on where you are located and the abundance of other food sources. The first year I planted my food plots I didnât see much activity till the late winter/early spring, then they hammered them. It looks like every year now theyâre going to my plots a little earlier maybe they're getting used to them. As the other guys said, if the acorns are dropping its stiff competition to whatever youâre trying. 

I also run a broadcast feeder from SEP to MAY and average about 300lbs of corn every 2-3 months feeding 2-3 times a day. Again it must depend on location and availability of other food, because at least on my place the feeder doesnât have that big of an effect. Sometimes theyâll come to it like clockwork, other times theyâll skip a few days. Most of the time they show up whenever they feel like it. Late season when itâs cold, especially if we have snow, Iâll be able to watch a doe parade head to the feeder right after it goes off in the evening. 

One thing about my place is that the bucks very, very, seldom go anywhere near the feeder and when they do itâs usually 1-4 AM. In 3 years Iâve captured 1 picture of a decent buck on the feeder during shooting hours and he was in the background watching a doe. Most of my game camera pictures on the feeder are of does and fork horns.

Chuck


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Fer Big Rockpiles formula, tried it last fall and the deer kept coming to it right through firearms season...gotta go give it a spring refreshnin' soon...:whistlin:


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea I have heard that about the plots vs acorns.I wish I had more producing acorn trees.I have some but and they drop a few but it is not like other land ive seen.


----------

